# "Harbor Freight" power tools any good?



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I have one. Works OK for me. Not sure if it could hold up to real heavy use though.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Some of the Harbor Freight tools are surprisingly good. Some are not so good. But the worst case is, it's so cheap, so what if it breaks in 6 months?

There are some tools that you will want precision and long lasting quality. That is not what Harbor Freight is for. I used their multitool for about $25 for 2 years (on and off, occasional use), until I got to a point I needed to use it more and for more things. So at that point I got a new and better one.

There is no doubt that I love my Makita drill and impact driver combo with the great batteries and charger, for $300. That sort of quality isn't available at Harbor Freight.

I did get a recip saw that I've used for several years, for only $35 or whatever. It works great, has the quick change blade and rotating head. Couldn't ask for a better deal.

Haven't tried the sliding miter saw, but for $175 you're going to have a hard time finding something at that price at Home Depot. You'll pay $600-$700 for that normally. The better saws will have more niceties, but in terms of life, you can buy 4 saws at Harbor Freight if they break, and you might get lucky and have one that lasts many years.

And they usually sell and extended warranty. So for maybe $200 you can get a saw gauranteed for 3 years or whatever.


----------



## PixelPaul (Mar 20, 2014)

A general rule of thumb is for anything that needs to be plugged in, Harbor Freight is not a good idea.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've had good experiences with the few power tools that I purchased---

They are inexpensive,light duty--but almost as cheap as renting---

That said---My miter saws are top quality name brands---It's a risk buying a highly precision tool there---if you find it is not accurate--return it----


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

PixelPaul said:


> A general rule of thumb is for anything that needs to be plugged in, Harbor Freight is not a good idea.


Not sure where that rule of thumb came from - I've never heard it. The only piece of junk tool I got was a cordless reciprocating saw. But battery technology is expensive. Corded technology isn't. All the corded tools I've bought from them have worked very well. I got a corded drill - chuckless, variable speed - for $7 on sale. I don't think I could manufacture the box and manual and ship it over from China for that price, let alone the tool.

I suppose that would be one negative for Harbor Freight. Those tools are probably coming from subsistence labor. But then, almost everything we buy has some foreign involvement, at some stage.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without exception every corded tool I have bought at HF was junk.
Anyone that thinks there great has not owned a quality tool.
Hammer drill lasted one day, pedestal grinder vibrated so bad anything on the bench fell off, router was so loud you needed ear plugs, it vibrated so bad your hands stung, the chuck would not hold the bit tight so it dived into the work piece.
All where in the trash within a week.
Bought brand named tools and there all still working, never needed repairs, not one issue.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

One shop I used to work at bought their large electric jack hammer for busting basment slabs. worked great for several jobs, broke, and got a replacement. Two of those hammers were still cheaper than a top quality one- and the way employees treat tools I think it was a wise choice.

That being said, I wouldn't trust a "precision" miter saw from HF. How many adjustments will it take to get a good fit and will it stay adjusted?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

PixelPaul said:


> A general rule of thumb is for anything that needs to be plugged in, Harbor Freight is not a good idea.


you are ignorant. i have several HF "plug in" tools that work just fine. and i beat the crap out of my recip saw.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

TheEplumber said:


> That being said, I wouldn't trust a "precision" miter saw from HF. How many adjustments will it take to get a good fit and will it stay adjusted?


Probably depends if you're cutting up 2x8s for a deck, or precision crown molding.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Without exception every corded tool I have bought at HF was junk.
> Anyone that thinks there great has not owned a quality tool.
> Hammer drill lasted one day....


Honestly, sometimes comments like these that make me question the integrity of this forum.

Why would someone think a tool that lasted one day be "great"? A HF tool lasts one day, but a "quality tool" lasts much longer? Point being, thousands of people are using HF tools happily every day, and no one would think a tool that lasts one day is "great", whether they've used "quality" tools or not.

Just how likely is it that every tool I've ever bought there has worked fine, every tool bought by every person I've personally known has worked just fine, and the only really negative comments I hear are on the internet? How likely is it really that every single tool you bought just happens to be junk, and mine all work? The odds are like a billion to 1. I'm sorry, comments like these just sound specious to me, like jumping on the HF-hating bandwagon.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I have bought HF tools that lasted longer than some of the Craftsman tools I bought.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I have quite a few HF tools, that are still operating after four years of use. You cannot beat their warranty.


----------



## Jim McC (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. I have a coupon for that saw for $129, so I think I'll give it a shot. 

Would the typical homeowner be better off with this type of saw or a portable table saw?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> I have quite a few HF tools, that are still operating after four years of use. You cannot beat their warranty.


But how many actual hours of trigger time in four years? 

Different people require different levels of performance out of their tools. There's nothing worse than a tool failing during a job. Diy's may have the time and have no problems with just returning a tool. I do not...Down time is money and when you figure that into the equation how much are you really saving? 

It's just like everything else...you only get what you pay for and nothing more. If HF power tools work for you then great but they're just not for me for my primary tools.

I recently bought their airless sprayer to shoot an unfinished basement ceiling and it got me through the job which is all I was hoping for. Now that I have it I'll probably use it once or twice a year so we'll see. The same day I bought the dual halogen lights on the tripod. One bulb didn't work so I replaced it. I ran the light for about 30 minutes and the glass shattered.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> But how many actual hours of trigger time in four years? Different people require different levels of performance out of their tools. There's nothing worse than a tool failing during a job.


But that's exactly the thing. Some people think there's nothing worse than a tool failing during a job. Others think there are worse things (such as paying 200% more for the tool to begin with.) So it kind of comes down to personal priorities. But if you think about it, you're really arguing for buying a HF tool too!



kwikfishron said:


> Diy's may have the time and have no problems with just returning a tool. I do not...Down time is money and when you figure that into the equation how much are you really saving?


If the worst thing for you is a tool failing during a job, then you are better off buying Harbor Freight. Why? Because you can buy 2 Harbor Freight tools for less than 1 expensive tool. For example, you can buy 2 of these
http://www.harborfreight.com/power-tools/reciprocating-saws/75-amp-reciprocating-saw-69067.html

or these
http://www.harborfreight.com/9-amp-heavy-duty-variable-speed-reciprocating-saw-69066-8664.html

for the price of one of these
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...-Saw-with-Case-6519-31/202438078?N=5yc1vZc2h7

The Milwaukee might last longer, but when it does fail, what are you going to do? If you had a spare HF saw in your truck, you'd have no down time at all. (My carpenter's Milwaukee just crapped out on him in the middle of a job we were working on last month, by the way.)

So for the DIYer with time on his hands, the HF is not a bad buy for occasional use and a cheap way to fill up the tool stable. For the pro, it's a cheap way to have tool backup. Alternatively, you could buy the expensive tool for everyday use, and the HF tool for backup in the truck, which you can use if the good one breaks and you need an occasional tool until you rebuy the good one.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

jeffnc said:


> But that's exactly the thing. Some people think there's nothing worse than a tool failing during a job. Others think there are worse things (such as paying 200% more for the tool to begin with.) So it kind of comes down to personal priorities. But if you think about it, you're really arguing for buying a HF tool too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not arguing anything Jeff, I'll leave that to you since you seem to enjoy it so much. 

All I'm saying is they're not for me. HF is 90 miles from me so returning a tool during lunch is not an option.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll buy the profesional grade tools unless my wallet won't allow it.
My Dewalt offset drill hasn't failed in years and it gets used on the jobsite almost daily.
Like most of my tools, I have 2 of them. If one quits the other gets used and the broken one goes to the repair shop.

I don't think HF tools will take the beating I put tools through but around the hose you should do ok

You can get good deals on better quality tools at a pawn shop too


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> I'm not arguing anything Jeff, I'll leave that to you since you seem to enjoy it so much.


Yeah, I know. When you discuss something, you're helping the forum. When I do it, it's arguing. I get it.

I'm giving you and forum readers another option. If your highest priority is zero down time, then you should have back-up tools. It's not an "argument", it's just common sense. Most pros do this. And depending on your budget, it makes more sense to have a back-up tool that costs $50 instead of $150. If you're the kind of operation that has 5 of some tool on the job anyway, then obviously is makes no sense.

I think it's pretty obvious that you're not going to spend 3 hours driving to buy a basic tool.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

TheEplumber said:


> You can get good deals on better quality tools at a pawn shop too


Well yeah, you'll always get lower prices on used gear on ebay, craigslist, pawn shop, etc. You might not get a warranty of course. HF tool with 3 year warranty plan vs. higher quality tool that might last longer or might last 1 day - your risk, your call. No one can say.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Quality tools are like quality work boots to me, I could buy a cheap pair of work boots for $40 and they would last about 4 months. I would buy a pair of work boots for $100 and they would last two or three years, you do the math. I found out early in my career that cheap tools make a person have to work harder to get the really good results needed to preform a really good job. 

Example, the Craftsman belt sander was not real cheap but much cheaper than the high dollar sanders. While it ran great but a little nosy it still did sand. The sad part is you had better know what you were doing or you would ruin a piece quick with that sander because it was not balanced. You had to do the balancing for the machine or throw away a lot of materials.

I bought a $500 sander in 1988, that sander is just as good right now as it was back then and I will never need another one. That sander is so smooth and works so good you could lock the trigger and hold the cord and it would do a fantastic job. Is that sander for a homeowner DIYer, probably not, but there are other sanders which cost somewhat less that are really good sanders that will do a great job and last for a very long time, where the cheap sander would be best left alone unless you really knew what you were doing. (If you are expecting quality work)

Years back I bought a Ryobi miter saw, back then there were no compounds at all. That saw galled so bad after two or three months I just gave it away. By the way, Milwaukee is made by Ryobi now days.
It all boils down to this for me, kinda like an education, you can get an education sitting in a class room paying big bucks or you can get one out in everyday life but one way or the other you will pay for that education, either by money or by experience. That choice is up to each of us, we are all different.

For me a cheap tool was not an option, when you have a crew depending on one tool to keep going, you buy the best. When a crew sits around with their hands in your pocket for a few hours waiting for you to get back with another tool, you will want the best also. 

A home owner is different, a tool may be used once or twice a month or so, it would not be worth the high cost of a production tool, (it would if you planned to sell it after doing a project). Are there tools out there that will do a job, maybe not as good but still get it done? Yep, Craftsman tools are mostly for home owners and will last a good while but with some of the tools you better know how to use them or just leave them alone.

Just one more example, router bits, the cheaper high speed steel cutters, non carbide, most times have no bearing. You better know how to use one of them or you will mess up the world. Most DIYers don't know the pilot on the cheap cutters will burn the work and quick but that is who is targeted with these cutters. OK the end of this book. 

Edit: sorry about the long post, I got carried away.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

BigJim said:


> It all boils down to this for me, kinda like an education, you can get an education sitting in a class room paying big bucks or you can get one out in everyday life but one way or the other you will pay for that education, either by money or by experience.


But advice on the internet is free 



BigJim said:


> For me a cheap tool was not an option, when you have a crew depending on one tool to keep going, you buy the best. When a crew sits around with their hands in your pocket for a few hours waiting for you to get back with another tool, you will want the best also.


You really have no backups? Even the best tools can fail. It might even be something as simple as cutting through the power cord by mistake, or running it over with a truck, which has nothing to do with the cost or quality of the tool.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Jim McC said:


> Thanks guys. I have a coupon for that saw for $129, so I think I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Would the typical homeowner be better off with this type of saw or a portable table saw?


I picked up the one that Lowe's had around 5 years ago on Black Friday ad that year. I only use it every now and then. It starts right up with no issues.

I store mine out in my garage, and never had any issues with it.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

A good blade will improve any inexpensive saw. The ones that come on them are cheap and dull rapidly. A good sharp blade puts less strain on the saw and will help prolong its life. On a 12 inch, I'd stick with full kerf blades vs thin kerf.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

That's a good point. Applies to most tools. Drills, sanders, saws, multi-tools, routers, grinders, etc.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I won't jump into the "which tools are better" discussion, but, I will say that for some reason it's a lot of fun shopping at HF. I don't know why. The store is usually crowded, dirty, long lines, etc. but it's so much fun shopping there. I think it's the magic of MAYBE, just MAYBE finding that one of a kind tool for an incredible price.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Gymschu said:


> I won't jump into the "which tools are better" discussion, but, I will say that for some reason it's a lot of fun shopping at HF. I don't know why. The store is usually crowded, dirty, long lines, etc. but it's so much fun shopping there. I think it's the magic of MAYBE, just MAYBE finding that one of a kind tool for an incredible price.


Same here. Like a fat kid in the candy store. I have bought many items there and they have all been up to snuff for what I do with them.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I own the 10" sliding miter. It works OK for me, but I'm a DIYer with only moderate needs for such a tool and no need to spend hundreds of dollars. New, they cost 99. I found mine used for 40. I've had it for 4 years now and it hasn't quit on me yet.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is a One of a Kind HF Tool- at least I have not seen one similar.
I needed an Angle Grinder Guide to cut a 1/4" off the bottom of a aluminum doggie door. 
The guide is NOT HF brand specific.
It works with other brands of 4 or 4- 1/2" Grinders
I used a scrap piece of wood as an edge guide with this
HF tool to cut a perfectly straight line in aluminum.

http://www.harborfreight.com/safety-guard-for-angle-grinders-45921.html


----------



## rrudd2 (May 20, 2013)

I have the 12" saw from Harbor Freight. It's been great for occasional DYI use. I wouldn't want to use it to earn my living, but it's fine for my purposes.

I've also got their reciprocating saw and their multi-tool. Again, both work fine for my purposes.

In general, I find that their "professional" grade tools work fine for my occasional DIY use. They are the power tools that are red and black, not the orange and grey ones they sell. In my experience, their orange and grey power tools are junk, and deserve every negative comment they get.


----------



## Surfer4fun (Jan 21, 2014)

PaliBob said:


> Here is a One of a Kind HF Tool- at least I have not seen one similar.
> I needed an Angle Grinder Guide to cut a 1/4" off the bottom of a aluminum doggie door.
> The guide is NOT HF brand specific.
> It works with other brands of 4 or 4- 1/2" Grinders
> ...


I was using my grinder to cut some cement board and could have used this guide. Man that grinder scares me and really keeps me on my toes.


----------



## mhannah3333 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have bought a couple of power tools from harbor freight. They are fairly inexpensive and might get you out of a pinch a time or two but don't expect too much. Of the couple of power tools i did buy i still have the and rarely use electric chain hoist but the angle grinder didn't last two weeks and the motor burnt up 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

I had a vibrating palm sander. It was suppose to be a 1/4 sheet sander, but 1/4 sheets wouldn't fit. Sander worked well, until it got dropped. I have an angle grinder, seems to be solid. Many others have been happy with the angle grinders. I bought an oscillating multi-tool, but never opened it up. Finally went to use it, only to find out it was used. Plugged it in, it ran for literally 2 seconds, then stopped. I'll be exchanging it. I've been using my buddy's jigsaw. Works pretty well, however, the speed adjustment is touchy, and the button lock gets stuck in the on position, requiring a couple slaps, to get it to disengage (frankly, it's a safety issue, if you're not expecting it). 

I borrowed another friend's hammer drill. the trigger was extremely touchy. Setting the trigger-stop was unreliable..sometimes I'd get the expected half speed, other times, full speed...the lead to burning up the bit rather quickly. My buddy has a HB miter saw...it gets the job done, but I wouldn't rely on it for accuracy.

I've purchased a couple hand tools from HB. Broke several of them. Fortunately, the hand tools have lifetime warranty. Stay away from the riveter, it just sucks.

The power tools are definitely questionably quality. Don't buy, if you plan on using more than one or two times.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

As a DIYselfer, I have found that the tools I have purchased from Harbor Freight have preformed well. Mostly I have purchased hand tools but to work on a one project I needed a multitool. HF had one for about $30 dollars which was cheaper than a well know model and I have wasted $30 on better things. I purchased the tool 4 years ago and have used it countless times with out any problems. I have since bought a ½" hammer drill and the few times I have used it has preformed well. I had a Bosch hammer drill that broke 5 days after the warranty ran out. So I it is just the luck of the draw.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Now that I am not in business anymore but love to DIY, I have way more tools than I need, but there is one tool I don't have but do need. The multi tool is a really handy tool to have but I don't have one and I need one. I may give the HF a try on this one as I won't need it much after one project I have now. I wonder how the HF one compares to the Dewalt?


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I haven't used the Dewalt. I have the cheapest HF multitool. It's worked pretty well for me for years. At $25 or so, it's hard to beat if you only have a couple projects in mind. I really don't like the fact that you have to unscrew the hex bolt to change the blade, but that is what you get for $25. Sometimes the blade becomes unsecure after use.

I used it so much, that I finally bought a better one - the Rockwell Sonicrafter X2. It's better quality, blades stay secure longer and easier blade changes, and comes with a nice case. But then it costs 4 times as much.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

Big Jim,

You'd be surprise how handy it is once you get using it. Like I said, i bought it for one project and have used it frequently for the last 4 years. I paid a little more money and got the blades and sanding block that comes with it. Jeff is correct about having to use a bolt to hold the blades on. But if your careful, they stay on. Just make sure your little nubs are in the holes before you tighten the bolt.


----------



## bilug (Apr 16, 2014)

I bought the same miter saw. After 3 trigger pulls the blade guard got caught in the blade and shattered it.

I wasn't even cutting anything, just testing it out. I didn't have on my safety glasses!!! I got lucky nothing hit my face.

I promptly returned the unit. It was my first (and last) purchase from Harbor Freight.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Can't believe it... I AGREE WITH EVERYONE ON HERE.

Some tools are good value (not necessarily good tool)... depends on the your use and requred application.

I have not noticed any general rule that electric or pnematic or hand or electronic are better or worse..... 

,,, but if it's crap, you can take it back...

(Plus, you can always use their tools to lend to everyone who just wants to borrow a tool for that one HO job... and you don't care what they do with it:thumbsup

Best


----------



## muddyleebob (Apr 16, 2014)

Even if you can get say - 5 years out of 3 HF tools vs. 5 years out of one nicer tool you are still creating 3 times the landfill trash. Poor quality is a waste of resources. I've never bought any power tools from HF. I've been fine with the tarps, dollies, moving blankets, and tire irons I bought from them but everything else has been completely disappointing.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

muddyleebob said:


> Even if you can get say - 5 years out of 3 HF tools vs. 5 years out of one nicer tool you are still creating 3 times the landfill trash. Poor quality is a waste of resources.


That is of course true. And then there are other factors, such as buying from China, or encouraging subsistence labor.

But working against that are the sheer economics of the situation. For a homeowner on a limited budget, hiring a professional vs. doing it alone can be a gigantic cost savings. But buying the 4 tools necessary to do the job isn't an option if it's going to cost as much or more than hiring the professional in the first place. And then there are the tradesmen who simply aren't making enough to justify paying top dollar for tools they only use once a month or less.

No easy answers.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

BTW, HF has an Easter Sunday sale, 25% off any one item. Awesome.


----------



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

You get what you pay for. Any time I buy something from HF I only have a expectation of one time use. If I need something more I purchase elsewhere. 
The first time I saw attached HF flier I almost cried reading it.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

That's actually pretty good. "Subpar even by our standards", "On sale for 4 years straight and we've still got a warehouse full of 'em!"


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Fisher Price actually does or did make a hand cranked chain saw.


----------



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

I like the garden hose extension cord combo...


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

Harbor freight is great for metal things like prybars. Also good for cheap tarps. The tools are adequately built for small project use and hopefully the tool holds together throughout that small job. I bought an angle drill for electrical rough in. It died at the end and took it back for a new one. I now use it to mixing mortar. So, yeah, the electrical tools are junk.

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

It's funny when people extrapolate 1 item to the entire Harbor Freight line 

But yeah, good point about the tools with no real moving parts....


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

jeffnc said:


> It's funny when people extrapolate 1 item to the entire Harbor Freight line


yeah, no doubt



jeffnc said:


> But yeah, good point about the tools with no real moving parts....


even this isn't always true


----------



## garlicbreath (Jun 25, 2012)

I like my air compressor from the harbor freight. 

Sent from my Motorola MicroTAC 9800X


----------

